# onlinetradesmen.ie - experiences?



## L0llip0p (2 Apr 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking for prices on paving section of our back garden and I came across onlinetradesmen.ie.

Has anyone use these site before? I'd like to know if the general experience has been good or bad?


----------



## ney001 (2 Apr 2009)

I have used them three times for plasterer, carpenter and (forget what third one was) found it absolutely brilliant.  The plasterer was fantastic, I got responses in 24 hours, guy came out the next day and started work that week, same with carpenters - although I got about 15 responses in 24 hours for this.  I found the service to be so efficient & it saved me so much time ringing around and waiting for people to call out. 

Highly recommended


----------



## NicolaM (2 Apr 2009)

I have found tradesmen reply very quickly.

It's helpful to see what the ballpark figures for work are.

I have found someone via this to resurface my kitchen,  and he seems excellent so far

Nicola


----------



## bamboozle (2 Apr 2009)

very good website, i've used it and found the guys who are on it are eager to work, highly recommend


----------



## hogg (2 Apr 2009)

We have used the site recently for house alarm, the service from company was very efficient and quick response.
We are now back on the site looking for tiler and carpenter!

 dont suppose you remember the carperters name you used form the site?

Hogg


----------



## ney001 (2 Apr 2009)

sent email


----------



## muffin1973 (2 Apr 2009)

I must be doing something wrong - I tried using the site to get someone to tarmac our driveway and never heard anything back - I used the email function, did everyone else here just ring someone?

M


----------



## djsim (2 Apr 2009)

Hello L0llip0p, 

I placed an advert on onlinetradesmen.ie on Monday, also for paving, strange

I received two rough quotes. I have one guy calling out on Monday to have a look at the job to give me a proper quote. I just need a small patio area layed and a path to the garden shed.

I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## L0llip0p (2 Apr 2009)

djsim, thanks....please do.

it all sounds pretty positive stuff though so fingers crossed.


----------



## ney001 (2 Apr 2009)

muffin1973 said:


> I must be doing something wrong - I tried using the site to get someone to tarmac our driveway and never heard anything back - I used the email function, did everyone else here just ring someone?
> 
> M



I put in my email and phone number and they contacted me, didn't have to ring anybody!


----------



## muffin1973 (2 Apr 2009)

Maybe our job was too small for anyone to be interested


----------



## bongo2 (2 Apr 2009)

I put in a request for a plumber a month ago and didn't get any replies


----------



## DavyJones (2 Apr 2009)

I had some interest in registering with them as a tradesman. They would text me details of a job with a ref number. Full details come at a price, from €2 to €15. I have never paid them for a lead.


----------



## Mr Bishi (2 Apr 2009)

i get leads from them every day but can only take a few because some are outside my area. i'm the only person in my trade in the limerick area and if i want a lead i have to pay them for it.

it has nothing to do with the size of the job , it's the cost of the lead.


----------



## Sconhome (2 Apr 2009)

Davyjones & MrBishi are your thinking of tradesmen.ie? by any chance? onlinetrademen.ie you log in as a tradesmen and see the work in your area & skills selected, you pay an annual subscription rather than a lead price.
I have used both (as a tradesman not consumer) and find both have pros & cons. Feedback from consumer is that onlinetradesmen.ie gives a broader selection of replies as more information is given to the tradesman.


----------



## Mr Bishi (3 Apr 2009)

yeah its tradesmen.ie. i pay a subscription charge there and also pay for a lead.


----------



## idontknow (10 Jun 2009)

www.tradesmen.ie and  seem to be two different sites. Which one is recommended the most for tradesmen to get leads?


----------



## Mr Bishi (12 Jun 2009)

the first one is the one i've found best works for me. www.*************


----------



## feed da bear (14 Jun 2009)

My mother in law used the service a few weeks ago to get a bit of a patio and some planting done . She got two quotes after placing the ad. Three turned up and only two quoted for it. Having said that the company that did do the job were very good and even gave her a plan of the patio before they started so she knew what she was getting. We will have a driveway to do soon and will used the same company. So I would say it is a good service.


----------



## gebbel (15 Jun 2009)

I used tradesmen.ie recently and was badly let down by the guy who agreed to do the job (replace kitchen tap). I booked a half day off work the day after so I could be here when he arrived. He never showed up. Refused to answer my calls, texts. Sent an email to the service providers. They didn't care. My hunch is that he got a more lucrative job closer to where he was and said to hell with myself!
Based on my experience, I cannot recommend these guys because if a better job shows up, you may find yourself stood up like I was.


----------



## AlbacoreA (15 Jun 2009)

I don't think tradesmen have changed their spots despite the downturn. I haven't used this website, but I'm still having the usual problems with tradesmen regardless of the downturn.


----------



## Aggie (15 Jun 2009)

I have used www.thatshandy.ie and found them excellent also.


----------



## idontknow (18 Jun 2009)

Any tradesmen out there used www.pickapro.ie ?

They don't quote fees up front on their website, you have to register your details first


----------



## PMC999 (20 Oct 2011)

Sorry for dragging up an old thread but a word of warning to anyone using this onlinetradesmen.ie. You cannot rely on the ratings posted by customers. I was badly let down by a tradesman recently and posted a poor rating for his company. My rating and comment has mysteriously disappeared three times now so they clearly only want positive ratings. You'd be better off relying on a word of mouth recommendation.


----------



## scwazrh (8 Nov 2011)

If you where messed about by a member of onlinetradesmen send an email to the site and they will Investigate and remove the member if you are right.leaving a rating is very one sided as the tradesman cannot give his side of


----------



## brokeagain (9 Nov 2011)

I use them all the time and always have had positive experiences. You get 4 call backs so you get to choose the tradesman. I do find that the prices that the tradesmen charge vary hugely so it is worth getting quotes from all 4.


----------



## annR (10 Nov 2011)

*tradesmen*

Used them recently and very pleased.


----------



## car (4 Apr 2013)

PMC999 said:


> Sorry for dragging up an old thread but a word of warning to anyone using this onlinetradesmen.ie. You cannot rely on the ratings posted by customers. I was badly let down by a tradesman recently and posted a poor rating for his company. My rating and comment has mysteriously disappeared three times now so they clearly only want positive ratings. You'd be better off relying on a word of mouth recommendation.



Again, sorry for dragging up an old thread, but just to echo this.  Had a terrible experience with a tradesman off www.onlinetradesmen.ie recently. 

I dont blame the onlinetradesmen site for the work, but when I reported it to them they suggested I left negative feedback for the tradesman involved so I did but after a week or so the negative comment was deleted.  when I qeueried the site theyre saying it wasnt them who had removed it.   Theyre the only ones who could have.

Again, Im not blaming the site for the work but if you cant leave negative feedback, the site and its references cant be trusted.  Its an avoid for me.


----------



## Lauren (4 Apr 2013)

I used one of these websites recently for a small plumbing job (changing the tap/shower fitting on a bath). This also meant tiling and sealing the side of the bath after the job was done. Two guys came to do the job (plus another small paint job). After they left I started to notice water appearing from under the saddle board at the doorway. Had to remove the side of the bath and tiles again in a hurry. Was stressed to the max because I'm in an apartment and was worried about those below me. Guy came back a few hours later after multiple phone calls and emails to try to get in touch with him. He had to bring a 'call-out' plumber who he didn't know because the guy who had done the job 'wasn't a real plumber and was out doing a DJ job'. At no point did he tell me that the other guy wasn't a real plumber. Anyhow the problem eventually got fixed with promises of a refund etc etc. To date have not seen a refund. Am just preparing my feedback for the site but my advice is to only use trades people who are recommended by someone you know who has used them. 
Being a nice person I feel reluctant to damage the guys business by putting up a poor review but given he has ignored my request for a refund (that he suggested and promised), I'm ok with it now. I'd say a lot of people are reluctant to put up bad reviews and given the comments above, it seems like the comments get deleted anyway.  
STEER CLEAR is my advice.


----------



## Knuttell (4 Apr 2013)

PMC999 said:


> You'd be better off relying on a word of mouth recommendation.



No way would I take on a trade with anything other than word of mouth recommendation.

You would be better off throwing a dart at the ads in the Northside News and taking your chances with the one of the "tradesmen" that advertise there.


----------



## Spear (19 Apr 2013)

Knuttell said:


> No way would I take on a trade with anything other than word of mouth recommendation.
> 
> You would be better off throwing a dart at the ads in the Northside News and taking your chances with the one of the "tradesmen" that advertise there.



You can't always get word of mouth recommendations for niche trades.  For example, at the moment, I am struggling to get a decent roofer and do not know anyone who knows one.


----------



## Andrei Katsko (9 Mar 2015)

I know this topic is a bit old, but would like to share my bad experience with . I found a builder through them to lay the drive and he made a mess which he refused to fix. I left negative feedback on the builder`s page, but it was removed by onlinetradesmen.ie. If you use them, do not go by feedback as they delete bad reviews.


----------



## Kerrigan (10 Mar 2015)

As a trades person myself I was going to advertise with them.  I think I might steer clear now.


----------



## postman pat (31 Mar 2015)

i had the same problem with onlinetradesmen.com as well a few years ago, builder turned out to be a real chancer everything was No problem..until there was a problem, I got no satisfaction from the site either, I think its just an advertising site really.I live near Cork and the cowboy builder was from Middleton Co Cork,I wonder did anyone else have work done by this guy?

Pat


----------



## RanelaghChippy (18 May 2015)

I am a recently self employed carpenter working in Dublin and I am considering joining one of these websites to find work, since finding out marketing is such an important part working for yourself. Its a catch 22 because there are genuine people who want to provide a good service, and there are also undesirables who can't find work because no one could possibly recommend them. Someone who has been self employed for a reasonable length of time and provides a quality service generally should not need to use these sites, although circumstances can change. Word of mouth is organic and slow when starting out!!!


----------

